# Simply no excuse for this



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I just got done building a box for a coworker and he was telling me a year ago a shop in Pine Bluff, AR kept his newer Caprice for a week to hook his sound up. The install included a double din headunit, speakers all the way around, complete wiring job, two amps, and a box built for his subs. Maybe they didn't give a crap because he bought all his stuff off ebay? I offered to build him a new box the right way for materials cost plus $60 labor. I built it just like I would if I were putting it in my own vehicle with no corners cut. Here's what I brought home yesterday and put on the burn pile. He does have a trunk leak so I coated the new one in fiberglass resin to help combat that. 
































And the new...


----------



## jimp (Jul 12, 2009)

nice job, and some shop owners wonder why people go diy on doing sound for the car.


----------



## tornaido_3927 (Nov 23, 2009)

Nicely done! Good to know there are people out there who can fix other so called "professionals" installs


----------



## voltij (Feb 15, 2011)

"i want it tuned low"

"okay we'll just lower the port area until we hit desired tuning"


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

voltij said:


> "i want it tuned low"
> 
> "okay we'll just lower the port area until we hit desired tuning"


lol this one's tuned to 42hz but we were going "street beater". If it were going in my vehicle I would have tuned to around 35hz. He likes it and his exact words on install were "man I can already tell a big difference" and "dat ****er loud"


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

looks like your grills are crooked...i wonder how the rest of the box is


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> looks like your grills are crooked...i wonder how the rest of the box is


I noticed that. Those grills are a ***** to eyeball:surprised:


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Street beater I would have tuned to 32 rather than 42.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Most bass boost circuits seem to be centered around 45hz, so maybe that's why he tuned higher. That way he can right knob the bass boost so it hits harder? 

Out of curiosity, what did he pay for the initial install? Alot of people pull the "No excuse for this" card, when the customer has Champagne dreams on a Natty Light budget. I agree, BTW, there *is* no excuse...but installers don't work for free.

What did the double din install look like and was it a box or bubble caprice?

I mean, If it was done right (guessing hacked in, but you never know) I could see a double din conversion on that car, 4 speakers, 2 amps, and a custom box with wires and stuff being an easy $900. Probably more.
But if the customer was willing to leave his car that long, I'd have "thrown in" some extras and done a better job.

Not everyone feels this way. I take pride in my work, and the company I work for. I know people will see it, and I want people to be like "Damn, that's tight," instead of "Holy sh*t, dud, you got screwed."

Jay


----------



## darkhart (Dec 14, 2008)

Just because they have a shop doesn't mean they are "professional" and truth be told I really would send my worst enemy to any of the so called shops in Pine Bluff....I've repair and re-installed far too many jobs from shops there.....


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

darkhart said:


> Just because they have a shop doesn't mean they are "professional" and truth be told I really would send my worst enemy to any of the so called shops in Pine Bluff....I've repair and re-installed far too many jobs from shops there.....


Which shop do you work at? And yeah, I'm definately not a fan of Pine Bluff. My boss lives there but he's a good guy that's also extra cautious. You gotta be around the trash that makes it one of the most dangerous cities in the country.


----------



## traceywatts (Jun 2, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Which shop do you work at? And yeah, I'm definately not a fan of Pine Bluff. My boss lives there but he's a good guy that's also extra cautious. You gotta be around the trash that makes it one of the most dangerous cities in the country.


Per Capita, Vatican City has one of the highest crime rates in the world. My point? There is "trash" in every city.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

traceywatts said:


> Per Capita, Vatican City has one of the highest crime rates in the world. My point? There is "trash" in every city.


I get the feeling that you think I was being racist since you're from Arkansas and know about Pine Bluff and the residents there. In reality I was referring to the crime, drugs, and violence. Little Rock is bad too so I know all about looking over my shoulder everywhere I go. Never been robbed or even close to it. Staying on the upper west side helps some. Long story short I tend to have a hatred for anyone who breaks the law and thinks doing so is an acceptable way of life. 

Speaking of Vatican City, a good chunk of my family is Roman Catholic


----------



## onelivinlarge (Apr 10, 2011)

i wouldnt have paid for that box that looks like something a 5 year old made


----------



## traceywatts (Jun 2, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I get the feeling that you think I was being racist since you're from Arkansas and know about Pine Bluff and the residents there. In reality I was referring to the crime, drugs, and violence. Little Rock is bad too so I know all about looking over my shoulder everywhere I go. Never been robbed or even close to it. Staying on the upper west side helps some. Long story short I tend to have a hatred for anyone who breaks the law and thinks doing so is an acceptable way of life.
> 
> Speaking of Vatican City, a good chunk of my family is Roman Catholic


No, Chris. I was not assuming racism. I was saying that people always make it a point to rag on Pine Bluff though it is not the worst of what the world, or even this country, has to offer. I, wholeheartedly, agree with your view on crime/ criminals. 

Side note: I am from PB. I have been robbed/ burglarized 3 times, none in the state of AR. I have seen people shot/ the warm bodies laying on the ground, not in the state of AR. I have seen drug raids from afar, not in the state of AR. These are reasons why I say people shouldn't pick on PB. Those incidents happened all over this country.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Sometimes I wonder if I need to get a concealed carry permit.


----------

